# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  "Ručni" pregledi pri porodu (pregled otvaranja)

## Maslačkica

Vidim da svugdje se pregleda koliko je žena otvorena pri pregledu i pretpostavljam da ruku gurnu, jer kako bi okom vidjeli... 
Da li ima itko da je odbio pregled ili da mu ga nisu na taj način obavili. 
Pitam, jer kako je to velika opasnost od infekcija, a ujedno i rutina, a netko kaže i nepotrebna... ?

----------


## bimba iaia

Mene nije nitko gledao kad sam došla,a kad je (ujutro) došao dr. "bacio je oko" i rekao da ću brzo roditi-  :Rolling Eyes:  ma daj!
Ne sjećam se nikakvog guranja ruku ( a ne bi mu ni stala-jer na moje pitanje šta je njemu brzo,rekao je za 15min-dakle,on i mm su stigli točno na vrijeme...)....
Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## we&baby

> ..... i pretpostavljam da ruku gurnu, jer kako bi okom vidjeli... 
> ?



I mene ovo isto zanima. Moze li slikoviti opis.... :/ ???

----------


## Mirta30

sama provjera ne boli (jako) ali pokušaj "ručnog" otvaranja nije nimalo ugodna  :/

----------


## Ava M

Meni je na pregledu prije spuštanja u rađaonu rekao: aha, otvorena 4 prsta, sad ćemo napraviti 5...   Otvorio me još za prst i nisam ništa osjetila.

----------


## lucky day

> sama provjera ne boli (jako)


mene je uuuzasno bolila ...
pa sam im poslije zabranila da me pregledavaju... 
do samog poroda...

----------


## tweety

> ali pokušaj "ručnog" otvaranja nije nimalo ugodna  :/


ne znam da li pokušaj boli, ali uspješno ručno otvaranje mene je bolilo više od bilo čega u tijeku poroda, za razliku od izgona koji me npr. nije uopće bolio

o majko mila! sa svakim pitanjem vezaanim uz porod osvijestim još neku tešku emociju sa mojeg poroda koji je mogao biti tako lijep

----------


## MGrubi

> Meni je na pregledu prije spuštanja u rađaonu rekao: aha, otvorena 4 prsta, sad ćemo napraviti 5...   Otvorio me još za prst i nisam ništa osjetila.


moju prijateljicu je obliva hladni znoj i dva mjeseca poslije poroda kad bi pričala o tome   :Sad:  
@^°@

----------


## Mirta30

> Mirta30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ali pokušaj "ručnog" otvaranja nije nimalo ugodna  :/
> 
> 
> ne znam da li pokušaj boli, ali uspješno ručno otvaranje mene je bolilo više od bilo čega u tijeku poroda, za razliku od izgona koji me npr. nije uopće bolio
> 
> o majko mila! sa svakim pitanjem vezaanim uz porod osvijestim još neku tešku emociju sa mojeg poroda koji je mogao biti tako lijep


meni su pokušavali ali  nisu uspjeli, bilo je to ili gel + drip od dva zla išli su na manje ali uzaludno

----------


## mellyna

uh, kad se samo sjetim...  :Sad:  
meni je na porodu ne znam koliko puta gurao ruku unutra a drugom stiskao stomak da vidi gdje je točno glavica....
nikad ništa bolnije u životu mi nije bilo od tog pregleda i još i on govori "znam da te boli ali moram te pregledati"
a imam osjećaj da su mu ruke bile veličine lopate....
uhhh ne volim se ni sjetiti   :Crying or Very sad:  
prije rađaone taj dan dva puta su me tako pregledali a na ctg sam bila nekoliko puta

----------


## TinnaZ

da, boljelo je
prvi porod naročito, kada mislim da su me i otvarali nas silu (žurilo im se, kraj smjene)
ako ikada budem ponovo rađala, dozvoliti ću samo jedan vaginalni pregled, a oni mogu birati kada će biti: na početku ili na kraju, što im je važnije.
Ručno otvaranje ne bih nikada više dozvolila, makar se porađala 5 sati duže . I odvratan je osjećaj, kao da će ti razvaliti vaginu i cijelu utrobu.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Mirta30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sama provjera ne boli (jako)
> 
> 
> mene je uuuzasno bolila ...
> pa sam im poslije zabranila da me pregledavaju... 
> do samog poroda...


Znači da postoji netko da je i odbio pregled...

Znam da mi je prijateljica koja nije pobornik prirodnog poroda i koja vjeruje doktorima je rekla da je ništa u porodu nije bolilo kao to guranje ruku.... 
E sada, pošto je dokazano (WHO kaže) da nije djelotvorno i da je barbarski, to sebi neću dozvoliti (tj. njima), ali me zanima da li su vaginalni pregledi OBAVEZNI, tj. nekako mi se čini da je UZV dovoljan...  :?

----------


## TinnaZ

a gle, ako si "kratka na okidaču" i ako je prvi pregled takav da prebrojiš sve zvijezde, vjerojatano ćeš odreagirati tako da nećeš dati više k sebi blizu u međunožje nikome

Ako je pregled ok, neće ti biti problem još jedan ili dva (pročitaj Lutonjicinu priču s portala, ona uopće ne spominje preglede kao grozne). Mene su u prvom proodu isto mrcvarili do besvijesti, a u drugom me je samo pregled od  jedne doktorice bolio, i osim toga sjećam se još zadnjeg pred porod.
Ma uglavnom, neugodni su da, teško je izdržati više od 1,2. 

Ja bih preproučila, ne dajte se tlačiti, ako vas nešto boli ili vam netko stane na živac, odreagirajte i slušajte prije svega sebe i svoju intuiciju, kada slijediti slijepo a kada stajati iza svog stava.

----------


## TinnaZ

e da, bolio je i na samom pregledu prije poroda, isto od jedne doktorice, a i one primlje na prvom proodu koje su me izmrcvarile bile su žene ... ispada kao da ti žene hoće reći, i ja sam žena, isto sam to prošla, sad da malo istresem svoju frustraciju da mi bude lakše kaj sam ja to morala trpjeti.
Muški ginekolozi su mi uglavnom bili pažljiviji, da li slučajnost ili ne.

Inače, moj stav je: ako ovi u WHO smatraju da niti jedan nije potreban u normalnim porodima, i da je barbarski, onda s obzirom da smo mi barbarska zemlja, valjda je ovim našim barbarima dosta 1 ili 2 da im srce bude na mjestu.

----------


## lucky day

> lucky day prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mirta30 prvotno napisa
> ...


mislim da svaku intervenciju imas PRAVO odbiti...
niko te na silu ne smije pregledati...
ja to nisam ni znala kad sam odbijala - ali nisu onda vise ni pokusavali - vidjeli su valjda da nema smisla...

----------


## fegusti

> E sada, pošto je dokazano (WHO kaže) da nije djelotvorno i da je barbarski, to sebi neću dozvoliti (tj. njima), ali me zanima da li su vaginalni pregledi OBAVEZNI, tj. nekako mi se čini da je UZV dovoljan...  :?


...ako imaš sreće da je uzv u funkciji!
meni su tokom poroda pokušavali ručno okrenuti bebu i bolilo je jako.

----------


## pipi1

Boli jako i to rade obavezno u trudu 

meni su na prvom porodu to radili bar 6 puta

sjećam se da sam stiskala noge i ruke onako prekrižila jer nisam mogla govoriti od bola pa sam ih kao molila da malo pričekaju

a sestre su mi na silu širile noge 

ma bolje da se ne sjećam

na drugom porodu toga nije bilo

----------


## TinnaZ

a gle, ako ti pokušavaju okrenuti bebu, to više ne spada u normalan nekompliciran porod ... ali bi ti prije tog okretanja trebali reći koje su alternativne mogućnosti, a ne da počnu šarafati prije nego ti objasne i ti se složiš

Baš me živo interesira bi li se moja beba rotirala, da je porod trajao 7 umjesto 24 sata ... hoću reći kad krene intervencijama (indukcija), onda je veća vjerojatnost za još i još intervencija.

----------


## Ivanna

Ja sam imala 2 "ručna" pregleda; jedan kad sam došla u bolnicu i drugi prije ulaska u kadu. Meni nisu bili bolni, kao kod normalnog ginekološkog pregleda.

----------


## Maslačkica

Osim boli i neugodnosti i upitne potrebnosti... 
(i čuj molim te na silu ti noge širile???  :?   :Crying or Very sad:   - meni se čini da bi jedna od sestara onako slučajno nogom dobila :D - ili možda ni ne razmišljaš o tome u tom trenutku, tj. izgubiš se jer se ni ne snađeš....)

...mene zanima povećana mogućnost infekcija!? 
- jer kao ništa kada ode čep, nemoj u vodu, nemoj ovako ili onako, ali slobodno gurajte ruke unutra....????

----------


## nikolicc

meni su bar deset puta gurnuli ruku, prvo doc pa poslije babica, imala sam nagon za tiskanjem, a ona uvali ruku pa još rasteže, užas, došlo mi je da je odvalim šakom koliko je bolilo  :Evil or Very Mad:  , sam izgon nije ništa naspram rastezanju pogotovo u trudu

----------


## TinnaZ

mene zanima jel oni mijenaju svaki puta rukavice, imaju npr. 10 rodilja, svaku pregledaju 3 puta, to je 30 pari rukavica ... i gdje te rukavice stoje, kako su zatvorene ... znači i primalje isto tako 30 pri rukavica, ako su 2 primalje na jednog liječnika to je 90 pari rukavica.
Ili čuvaju za svaku rodilju rukavice pored kreveta pa ih koriste višekratno ?

----------


## nikolicc

> mene zanima jel oni mijenaju svaki puta rukavice, imaju npr. 10 rodilja, svaku pregledaju 3 puta, to je 30 pari rukavica ... i gdje te rukavice stoje, kako su zatvorene ... znači i primalje isto tako 30 pri rukavica, ako su 2 primalje na jednog liječnika to je 90 pari rukavica.
> Ili čuvaju za svaku rodilju rukavice pored kreveta pa ih koriste višekratno ?


 kod nas je sve moguće  :Mad:

----------


## sandraf

ja se sjecam samo jednog takvog pregleda i nista me nije bolilo.

----------


## TinnaZ

istina: može boliti i ne boliti ... ako je običan pregled otvorenosti neki dr. imaju laku ruku pa ne boli, ako te šarafaju unutra i nešto čačkaju onda boli

----------


## Eci

Užasno, užasno me bolilo. I sad na običnom pregledu me boli od kada sam otvorena (1 prst). Pri tim pregledima na porodu sam svašta doživjela tipa - šta se mičeš, kako budeš rodila kad te pregled tako boli, htjela si dijete pa sad trpi...A i širenje nogu od strane sestre. 
Ovaj put sam odlučila da (ako sve bude u redu) dozvolim samo pregled kada dođem u bolnicu.

----------


## Romy

Ja sam se srušila u nesvijest od boli. I nogom opandrčila doktora. Toliko o tome! Užas jedan, tu bol neću zaboraviti dok sam živa. Nakon toga sam dobila epiduralnu i više nisam niš osjetila, rekla sam mu "Sad rovaj brate, koliko te volja...". Ali, ni ta anestezija mi u životu nije trebala....

----------


## TinnaZ

> "Sad rovaj brate, koliko te volja...". Ali, ni ta anestezija mi u životu nije trebala....


  :Laughing:

----------


## meri78

dva tjedna prije poroda sam imala laganu saobraćajku i ostavili su me na promatranju preko noći. ujutro me jedna doktorica pri pregledu s mojih pola cm otvorila na 3-4 i nakon toga mi tvrdila da se otvaram i kako ne osjećam trudove. htjela je svom silom indukciju, a ja nisam dala. pregled/otvaranje je bolio strašno.

----------


## MGrubi

> dva tjedna prije poroda sam imala laganu saobraćajku i ostavili su me na promatranju preko noći. ujutro me jedna doktorica pri pregledu s mojih pola cm otvorila na 3-4 i nakon toga mi tvrdila da se otvaram i kako ne osjećam trudove. htjela je svom silom indukciju, a ja nisam dala. pregled/otvaranje je bolio strašno.


o bože  :shock:  :shock: 
glup#### jedna
uf, uf, uf ...
al kažu: sve se vraća

----------


## Arwen

mene je pri prijemu pregledalo "moj" dr i nije me bolilo ništa
ali kad me pregledala doktorica u predrađaoni ajme i još mi kaže
ajde pa mora malo boliti opustite se   :Mad:  
još jednom me pregledala druga dr i odtada nitko i rekla sam neću u žene ginekologa nikada ići
(znam nisu sve isei ali meni su se na porodu opasno zamjerile)

----------


## ivanaos

mene je moja gin pregledala 2 dana prije poroda (4 prije termina) da vidi koliko sam otvorena- jedva prst. Mene je užasno boljelo i poslije nekoliko sati, nisam mogla hodati nakon. Ne mogu reći da je bila gruba ali mene i inače svi ginekološki pregledi boje jako :/

----------


## claudy

da su bar mene malo otvorili ja sam cijeli dan jedan prst  bila otvorena tek pred kraj sam se pocela otvarat :/

----------


## we&baby

cure moje,
ja citam sta pisete..i stislo me u zeludcu    :Sad:  :shock:   :Sad: 

Straaasno.

----------


## milanina

I meni je bilo prilicno bolno to pregledanje, a i sam pocetak porodjaja, tako da sam trazila da mi daju periduralnu anelgeziju i polse toga me vise nista nije bolelo. A pregledali su me svaki cas. Da to nisam imala bilo bi svasta, aovako je bila pesma

----------


## bublić

BOLILO GORE NEGO BILO KOJI TRUD!  I tako dođe ta selj..č..na od doktora i fijuuu uvali ruku brate, ajmeee. Ja jauknula, a on meni: " a jesi ti neka mimoza! Dobro kad nećeš da ti pomognem i neću, pa se muči sama" i *pazite ovo* uvrijeđeno (najozbiljnije) se okrene na peti i ode!!! DA mi je današnja pamet... aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  :Evil or Very Mad:   Indoktrinirana ovim forumom zapamtio bi on mimozu... neka, neka doći će mimoza još koji put! 8)

----------


## dambo

aj, cure  :shock: 

baš razmišljam o pisanju svoje priče s poroda pa sam malo pročitkala ovo, grozno kaj su vam radili  :shock: 

mogla bih vas svaku citirati jer je strašno što ste prošle   :Sad:  

ja sam imala nekakvu sreću, kad već nisam mogla na prirodni nego u Vinogradsku.

pregledali me 2 puta. kad sam stigla i pred porod. prvi put nije boljelo ništa, a drugi put malo

----------


## tamarakm

Mene doktor u bolnici pregledao prošli mjesec u 37 tjednu trudnoće, boljelo je kao nijedan pregled prije i plakala sam cijelim putem do kuće... Za dva tjedna pregledala me doktorica koja mi je rekla da se opustim i bilo je neugodno, ali ni izdaleka toliko... Ne znam koliko opuštanje pomaže kod pregleda kad se već otvaraš, ali kužim da mi je ovaj prvi gurnuo ruku dok se još nisam stigla opustiti pa je zato toliko bolilo.
Priča moje cimerice iz bolnice - rekla je doktoru na pregledu da malo pričeka da se opusti,a a on joj rekao da nek se opušta koliko hoće kasnije...

----------


## TinnaZ

ja ne znam šta je tim ljudima, pa kad im se već ne da raditi s rodiljama, mogli su ići i u mesare

----------


## disa

> ja ne znam šta je tim ljudima, pa kad im se već ne da raditi s rodiljama, mogli su ići i u mesare


Da u pravu si!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mrki

Ja sam na porodu svaki put kad su me htijeli pregledat zamolila da pričekaju da prođe trud i to su uvažili sve dok nije došao primarijus. Do njega me niti jedan pregled nije bolio, a njega sam poželjela ubit. Naravno, još je bio i bezobrazan  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## evita

Kod nas obavezno na svakom pregledu doc provjerava otvorenost gurajući (mislim 2 prsta).

----------


## Felix

cure, napisite o kojim se rodilistima radi, ako nije problem.

----------


## Maslačkica

> cure, napisite o kojim se rodilistima radi, ako nije problem.


I ako se može i imenovati doktor, tako da ga se može izbjegavati ili pripremiti na njegovo ponašanje/postupke???

----------


## jenny

BOLNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Ja sam radjala epiduralnom,za vrijeme poroda me je doktor dolje stiskao prema dolje(bebi je srceko padalo u depresiju pa smo svi htjeli da sto prije i sigurnije izadje van) i to sam osjetila unatoc analgeziji.

i pregledi prije toga,da se provjeri otvorenost,grozno bolni.

----------


## white_musk

ja sam osjećala tako jaku bol da sam morala povraćati  :Sad:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Molim i ja da napisete pls koja su rodilista u pitanju. 
I jos nesto: spominjete da dr gura RUKU. Kaj zaista gurne cijelu ruku unutra ili samo prst ili dva? Mene vec sad sve vise bole redoviti pregledi otvorenosti usca, ovo o cemu pisete mi djeluje uzasno.   :Sad:  Imam li pravo unaprijed odbiti tako sta?

----------


## marta

> Molim i ja da napisete pls koja su rodilista u pitanju. 
> I jos nesto: spominjete da dr gura RUKU. Kaj zaista gurne cijelu ruku unutra ili samo prst ili dva? Mene vec sad sve vise bole redoviti pregledi otvorenosti usca, ovo o cemu pisete mi djeluje uzasno.   Imam li pravo unaprijed odbiti tako sta?


Naravno da mozes odbiti. Cini mi se da su mene na trecem porodu pregledali samo jednom - kad sam dosla.

----------


## evita

Koprivnica.
Pa ja ne kužim od čega se sastoje onda vaši pregledi? Samo uvz ili šta? U Kc se na svakom pregledu provjerava otvorenost žene i gleda u vaginu s onom metalnom spravicom,a uvz se radi prosiječno 4 puta. Kod nas je dakle u biti svaki puta samo pregled otvorenosti.

----------


## white_musk

> Molim i ja da napisete pls koja su rodilista u pitanju. 
> I jos nesto: spominjete da dr gura RUKU. Kaj zaista gurne *cijelu ruku* unutra ili samo prst ili dva? Mene vec sad sve vise bole redoviti pregledi otvorenosti usca, ovo o cemu pisete mi djeluje uzasno.   Imam li pravo unaprijed odbiti tako sta?


da cijelu ruku

ja lično nikad! ne bih odbila pregled , jer se tako ne pregleda samo otvorenost neko i stepen mekanosti grlića, njegovo skraćivanje, evtl.iscjedci,trenutna senzibiliranost majke,ponašanje stomaka pri pregledu itd.

pa sad... :/

----------


## jenny

> Molim i ja da napisete pls koja su rodilista u pitanju. 
> I jos nesto: spominjete da dr gura RUKU. Kaj zaista gurne cijelu ruku unutra ili samo prst ili dva? Mene vec sad sve vise bole redoviti pregledi otvorenosti usca, ovo o cemu pisete mi djeluje uzasno.   Imam li pravo unaprijed odbiti tako sta?


ma kad ti gurne te prste,izgleda ko da ti je gurnuo cijelu ruku.mislim,stvarno boli,ali nikad ne bih odbila te preglede.

----------


## Yuna

Mene nikad niš ne boli kod tih pregleda, a još me pita jel možda bio grub.

Ipak mi je dobar doktor.  :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

imate pravo odbiti bilo što, a pogotovo ako boli
S tim da će većina dr. na spomen da boli i da li se to može izostaviti, vjerojatno predložiti da će probati biti nježniji (onih normalnih) ... a onima drugima se treba dići sa stola i tražiti drugog dr.

----------


## happyness

E, tog dijela poroda se itekako sjećam jer boli ko vrag. Ja onak lijepo skoncentrirana na trud i na disanje kak nas je sestra Erika učila, dođe doktor i veli :" da vidimo koliko smo otvoreni ". Ja sam ga samo ovlaš pogledala misleći da bude POGLEDAL s očima a dok je gurnul ruku vjerujte mi da sam zaboravila i trud i disanje i sve ostalo. Još dok ju je mical unutra stvarno mi je malo falilo da ga s nogom ne odgurnem. Na drugom porodu budem pametnija. 8)

----------


## Sirius Black

Ne znam kaj je meni došlo da par dana prije termina čitam ovakav topic   :Sick:  

Ja sam baš jučer bila na pregledu (39 tj.) i otvorena sam cca 1 cm. 
Što se tiče rukavica: moj doktor (privatni) svaki put uzme zapakirane rukavice i zadnja dva puta kad je išao probati da li sam otvorena je na prst stavio mali komadić sterilne gaze ili tak nešto. Prema tome ne vjerujem da tu baš postoji neka mogućnost infekcija. Nadam se samo da tak rade i u rodilištu. 
Nije bilo ništ neugodnije od bilo kojeg drugog gin. pregleda.

----------


## TinnaZ

nemoj se živcirati, definitivno neki znaju napraviti bezbolan pregled, a neki ne znaju napraviti bezbolan pregled.

Sad barem znaš ako te slučajno dopadne onaj koji ne zna napraviti bezbolan pregled, da ga trebaš fino zamoliti da prestane, a ne se grčiti od bolova i gristi mužu ili sebi ruke, ili refleksno raspaliti nekoga u facu ...

Uz samo malo nježnosti i obazrivosti, svaki dr. može izvesti normalan relativno bezbolan pregled, a o tome koliko su i ti potrebni i koliko ometaju porod nije tema ovog topica  :Smile: ) pa nećemo o tome.

Čak i od mojeg ginića, koji je super nježan i pažljiv, u bolnici sam naišla na jednoga koji je za nevjerovati bio još nježniji. Eto, može se kad se hoće.

----------


## disa

Poradjala sam se 15 sati,za to vrijeme babica me pregledala stalno,nije doktor ni dolazio,nije me bolilo uopste a pregledala me sigurno 20 puta  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Elinor

Meni su najgori bili pregledi+amnioskopija u iščekivanju poroda. Imala sam tri takva pregleda; prvi doduše nije ništa bolio, a poslije drugog i trećeg sam užasno krvarila i nisam mogla hodati pola sata (a nije bilo nikakvog ručnog otvaranja). :/  Na slijedeći sam bila naručena na dan poroda i samo sam molila boga da ne moram više na takve preglede. Tu noć sam završila u rodilištu, thank god. Kod prijema su me još jednom pregledali i napravili amnioskopiju (plodna voda je već curila) i još dva puta poslije, bez amnioskopa. Sve malo neugodno, ali ne posebno bolno. Zadnji pregled sam imala 6 sati prije izgona, na 4,5 cm otvorenosti.

----------


## Leta

Mene to ništa nije bolilo. 
Doduše, ja sam došla u rodilište otvorena 7cm jer se nisam dala od doma, a u pripremi se otvorila još 2cm.
Nije nitko niš nasilno otvarao...

----------


## Leta

p.s. ja nisam išla ni na jednu amnioskopiju. u bolnici gdje sam rodila sam bila samo na jednom pregledu u 36. tjednu i to mi je bilo neugodno jer je doc bio živčan. odustala od toga i sve uredno obavljala kod mog privatnog doca. i pojavila se roditi u bolnici u koju ne spadam   :Grin:

----------


## TinnaZ

> p.s. ja nisam išla ni na jednu amnioskopiju. u bolnici gdje sam rodila sam bila samo na jednom pregledu u 36. tjednu i to mi je bilo neugodno jer je doc bio živčan. odustala od toga i sve uredno obavljala kod mog privatnog doca. i pojavila se roditi u bolnici u koju ne spadam


 pametna žena   :Smile:

----------


## marta

Ja nikad nisam bila na amnioskopiji. Niti cu.  :Razz:

----------


## cvijetak

Neposredno prije poroda došla ja na pregled kod svog doca (ništa nije boljelo). Kaže da sam prst otvorena i da moram sutradan otići bar na jedan pregled u bolnicu u kojoj namjeravam roditi. Dođem ja u bolnicu jutro poslije, prestojim cca tri sata (prepuuuuuna čekaonica raznoraznih trudnica, ne znaš kome je gore) i onda me prvo sestra dočeka na nož, kao, što sam dolazila ako me dan prije pregledao moj doktor i "kao da se samo tako prvi puta rodi". Preko volje me ipak primi. Tad me prvi put pregledavala žena ginekolog, umirala sam od bolova (sestra isto nasilu gurala moje noge kako im je trebalo), a kad sam jauknula pita me doktorica "kako se vi mislite poroditi kad vas ovo boli?". 
Pa ti onda dođi smiren jutro poslije roditi u tu istu bolnicu ... Srećom, rodila sam točno kad je bila smjena doktora pa sam, kad je Gestapovica došla raditi (riječ je o Merkuru), već fino ćorkala na svom ležaju u hodniku (i slušala kako mrcvari druge žene).

----------


## TinnaZ

ali nemreš vjerovat, i meni su najgori pregledi u životu bili od strane žena ... kao da muškarci ipak imaju dozu poštovanja prema tom majčinstvu, a žene prema drugim ženama valjda kao prema komadima mesa za rađanje ...

----------


## TinnaZ

e da, ostalo mi je u sjećaju da je Saradadevii čini mi se, jednom napisala da ginekolozi prstima mogu prilikom pregleda "razmaknuti" plodove ovoje, i na taj način umjetno potaknuti početak poroda ...
Ako si se drugi dan porodila, a pregled te tako bolio  :?

----------


## Christabel

Ja sam izgleda ovdje rekorder, u dvije trudnoće 14 amnioskopija. Tijekom prvog poroda nije bilo manje od 15 ručnih pregleda, pola njih u toku truda, sad mi se čini da koji je god doktor prošao pored boksa pregledao me ručno. Drugi put samo par puta, ali i porod je trajao upola kraće.

----------


## TinnaZ

je li oni išta uče o psihologiji poroda, hebote da te netko 15 puta pregleda dok heklaš, to bi te valjda izbacilo iz takta i dekoncentriralo

----------


## yasmin

na 1. porodu su mi namještali bebu, valjda je malo okretali i to je bolilo kao ništa do tada u životu

na ovom porodu toga nije bilo, doktor me u par navrata pregledao ali to uopće nije boljelo

1. put sam ga kad me pregledavao da utvrdi koliko sam otvorena zamolila da me pregleda kada prođe trud
ja sam se pripremila na nesnosnu bol, no ona je iozostala, a kad je vidio moje zgrčeno lice pitao me jel mi to on prouzročio bol

još me pred sam porod par puta pregledao i premještao po krevetu, valjda kako bi se beba dobro namjestila, niti jednom me nije zabolio pregled
kad je rekao to je to, došla babica ja sam dva puta stisla i luce je bila vani

----------


## Asimon

I ja imam iskustvo slično yasmininom.

Na prvom porodu, pregled koji je strahovito bolio, otvorena 1 prst. Nakon par sati sam doktoru, kad me ponovo htio pregledati, bježala po stolu - opet otvorena samo 1 prst. I opet je gadno bolilo.

Ovaj put došla u rodilište otvorena 4 prsta, pregled skoro upoće nije bolio.
Tako da vjerujem da otvorenost i bolnost pregleda imaju veze?

----------


## Honey

> I ja imam iskustvo slično yasmininom.
> 
> Na prvom porodu, pregled koji je strahovito bolio, otvorena 1 prst. Nakon par sati sam doktoru, kad me ponovo htio pregledati, bježala po stolu - opet otvorena samo 1 prst. I opet je gadno bolilo.
> 
> Ovaj put došla u rodilište otvorena 4 prsta, pregled skoro upoće nije bolio.
> Tako da vjerujem da otvorenost i bolnost pregleda imaju veze?


Mene nije bolilo ni s 1 prst ni sa 10. Mislim da ima veze s tim tko te pregledava i kako.

----------


## dambo

Ako mislite da se to gleda očima naravno da boli, a ima i veze tko i kako to radi. Same si možete pomoći jedino tako da čim je doktor ispred čučice UVIJEK duboko udahnuti i opustiti se.    :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

> Ako mislite da se to gleda očima naravno da boli, a ima i veze tko i kako to radi. Same si možete pomoći jedino tako da čim je doktor ispred čučice UVIJEK duboko udahnuti i opustiti se.


 dambo, ovo zvuči kao dobro poznata floskula tipa - kako ste mislili roditi ako vas ovo boli. Nema opuštenijeg stvorenja od mene na prvom porodu, pogotovo kad dođeš od privatnog ginekologa koji je i pažljiv i nježan, i bol kod pregleda je prilično nepoznata riječ. Dakle, opušteno očekuješ isti takav pregled. I onda te netko počne raskapati na živo, na ovaj ili onaj način. A onda dođe drugi gin kod kojeg opet pregled ne boli. Je li tu kriva opuštenost ili način na koji to pojedini "stručnjak" radi.

----------


## bfamily

Ja sam bila prilično opuštena ali je bolilo kao ...... uh. 
Iako sam rodila na carski, pregledao me 2 puta dali sam se što ipak otvorila i svaki put sam pokušala iskočiti iz one sjedalice.
Prvi put uopće nisam bila spremna pa sam od bola instinktivno izpružila nogu i udarila medicinsku sestru u glavu.   :Embarassed:

----------


## TinnaZ

> JPrvi put uopće nisam bila spremna pa sam od bola instinktivno izpružila nogu i udarila medicinsku sestru u glavu.


 ovo sam već čitala par puta, i uvijek mi izmami osmijeh   :Laughing:  , iako su nekada valjda zbog toga vezali ženama noge kod poroda, ne vidim drugi razlog, tako da ih mogu raskapati do mile volje.

----------


## Yuna

ma niš ne boli taj pregled. 

valjda ovisi o grubosti doktora.

----------


## paci

> ali nemreš vjerovat, i meni su najgori pregledi u životu bili od strane žena ... kao da muškarci ipak imaju dozu poštovanja prema tom majčinstvu, a žene prema drugim ženama valjda kao prema komadima mesa za rađanje ...


X

i zato bježim od ženskih ginekologa, policajki i carinica - SVE RASKOPAJU!

----------


## makita

:Laughing:  

Inače:
I moje iskustvo kaže da nije do moje opuštenosti nego do ginekologa

Može li mi tko opisati amnioskopiju ovdje:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...693&highlight=

----------


## Asimon

> Asimon prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I ja imam iskustvo slično yasmininom.
> 
> Na prvom porodu, pregled koji je strahovito bolio, otvorena 1 prst. Nakon par sati sam doktoru, kad me ponovo htio pregledati, bježala po stolu - opet otvorena samo 1 prst. I opet je gadno bolilo.
> 
> Ovaj put došla u rodilište otvorena 4 prsta, pregled skoro upoće nije bolio.
> Tako da vjerujem da otvorenost i bolnost pregleda imaju veze?
> ...


joj, nisam napisala najvažniju stvar: sve ove preglede koje sam prije spomenula je napravio isti liječnik. Zato sam razmišljala o vezi otvorenosti i bolnosti.

Naravno, slažem se da bolnost pregleda ovisi o tome tko te pregledava!

----------


## VeraM

Da malo dignem temu iz zaborava jer me zanimaju iskustva drugih. Mene je moj dr (inace dom zdravlja, dakle soc ginekolog koji nam vodi i rodiliste) pregledao samo 2 puta vaginalno u trudnoci, 1. Put da ju potvrdi i sad 2 tjedna pred termin, samo da vidi jesam li otvorena. Covjek stavio rukavice, gel neki i s 2 prsta lagano popipao ima li ikakvih znakova, kaze sve o.k. vidimo se za 2 tjedna. Nije nista bolilo cak nije bio ni neugodan pregled, valjda je samo popipao rodnicu i skuzio da je sve zatvoreno. Vidit cemo sto ce bit na samom porodu. Al nekako imam dojam da on nece puno prckat nego sve laganini. 
Mislim da to ima veze s tim da smo malo mjesto, malo je rodilja u rodilistu i skoro nikad nije frka pa ljudi pomalo i polako obavljaju posao.

----------


## jelena.O

Sad ne kužim kaj te brine, ali moju kumu je svekrva ginekologica inače privatnica stalno gledala ručno, možda koji ultrazvuk ubacila, ali se sjećam da je rekla da je bilo više ručno, večinom ili doma kod kume ili kod svekrve, oni su pješice udaljeni maximalno 10 minuta hoda, ta ista kuma je rodila drugo dijete na naplatnim kućicama prema zagrebu

----------


## Beti3

> Nije nista bolilo cak nije bio ni neugodan pregled, valjda je samo popipao rodnicu i skuzio da je sve zatvoreno. Vidit cemo sto ce bit na samom porodu.


Ne rodnicu, ona ih ne zanima kod trudnica  :Smile:  Pregleda cerviks, tj onaj dio maternice koji "viri" u rodnicu. To je najbitniji dio, jer upravo cerviks drži maternicu zatvorenu cijelu trudnoću i upravo cerviks se mora otvoriti 10 cm, da bi beba prošla iz maternice, kroz rodnicu u vanjski svijet.

Pregled ne bi trebao biti bolan. Oni samo popipaju cervix, ne guraju ni ne otvaraju. Čak ni amnioskopija nije bolna ako je cerviks već prirodno otvoren 1-2 cm i ako stave pravi tubus za gledanje.
 No, postoji jedan postupak koji znaju primijeniti tokom poroda, zove se ručno otvaranje, i boli prestrašno. Bar sam ja tako percipirala tu bol, jer sam ju doživjela nepripremljena, mislila sam da je to samo običan vaginalni pregled na početku poroda, a profesor je divljački otvorio cerviks da sam skoro pala sa stola, na glavu. Rekla sam mu što ga je išlo, a on se opravdavao da ću tako brže roditi. Inače, poštujem odluke med. osoblja u porodima, ali moraju upozoriti što namjeravaju. To sam doživjela na trećem porodu, ni na prethodnima, ni na idućem nije bilo toga. No, taj porod je bio induciran ( trajao 6 sati) a ostali posve prirodni ( i puno dulji  :Smile:  )

----------


## Kaae

Rucno otvaranje boli, ali moze se izvesti tako da je podnosljivo. Ja sam pristala, uz detaljne upute sto i kako, da babica otvori tzv. lip of cervix u trudu, negdje tamo u 64-om satu poroda. Beba je bila sunny side up, a cervix na 9.5 satima. Bol je trajala mozda par sekundi, ako i toliko, i to je bio jedini uistinu bolan dio prvog poroda.

----------


## VeraM

> Sad ne kužim kaj te brine, ali moju kumu je svekrva ginekologica inače privatnica stalno gledala ručno, možda koji ultrazvuk ubacila, ali se sjećam da je rekla da je bilo više ručno, večinom ili doma kod kume ili kod svekrve, oni su pješice udaljeni maximalno 10 minuta hoda, ta ista kuma je rodila drugo dijete na naplatnim kućicama prema zagrebu


Nije da me nešto baš puno brine, više htjedoh svoje iskustvo podijeliti. Iako je tema pri porodu, ipak sam sad pred porodom, pa kontam da mora dr i vaginalno pogledat. A OffT jako sam zadovoljna što gotovo cijelu trudnoću nije bilo vaginalnih pregleda, samo UZV i koji put vađenje krvi. Nije me puno gnjavio to mi je olakšanje i neka mala utjeha za sam porod.

----------


## Kaae

Iako u vecini slucajeva vaginalan pregled ne sluzi nicemu, osim zadovoljenju neke cudnovate potrebe osobe koje ga zeli napraviti, jos su vise besmisleni na samom kraju trudnoce. Sto trebaju vidjeti? Sto ce s tim podatkom? Otvorena ili ne u trenutku poroda, zena ce roditi kad dodje vrijeme za porod.

----------


## lady.x

Pregledali su me vise puta tokom oba porodjaja, nije mi smetalo niti bih odbila, cak me uvek interesovalo kako napreduje. Zato je rucna dilatacija nesto najbolnije sto sam dozivela, brrrrr... od toga me nista nije vise zabolelo. Na drugom porodjaju je nisam osetila zbog epidurala, ali na prvom - jeza me prodje i sad.

----------


## celeste

Kod moje ginice ni amnioskopija ni pipanje cerviksa  nije bilo bolno, ali kad sam došla u bolnicu , u prvoj trudnoći , nakon što me pregledao muški gin. mislila  sam da ću il umrijet il rodit taj dan. U prvom porodu , nakon 7 sati trudova u bolničkoj sobi i samo 3 cm otvorena , gin me otvorio ručno na 8 cm i poslao u rađaonu. BOOOLJELO JE užasno , al sam bila sretna što konačno idem u rađaonu. Mislim da nije do spola ginekologa nego pažnje koju uloži u sam pregled. Osobno preferiram ženske gin.

----------


## Ayan

Jedini neugodni dio mog drugog poroda je bio kad je dr.rekla da ce mi pogledati je li puknuo vodenjak.
Ne znam sto je zaista radila unutra ali ja sam doslovno vristala od boli da su im vjerojatno napukle plocice u rađaoni. 
Trudovi su naspram toga bili mala beba.
Grozno...

----------

